# uber report for driving



## JoeNY (Nov 29, 2020)

Ill admit I drove over the speed limit while doing uberx. I was recently reported for the first time for my driving, should I be worried?


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

I think I’ve been reported once too, I think it takes multiple reports but I’m not even sure anyone gets deactivated over it. Though why speed? It cost more in gas, you get paid less in time. I’m a speed demon when I don’t have a passenger but I drive the speed limits because I don’t want to hear the complaints and it’s better profit


----------



## Joe Saltucci (Oct 6, 2020)

The only real reason to speed with a passenger is obviously to get them out of the car as soon as possible so you can pick up another ride as soon as possible. ......unless of course the passenger says they are in a real hurry and offers a generous tip for you to haul ass....but...they would most likely not report you for that.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

JoeNY said:


> should I be worried?


If you had done something really dangerous, F*ub*a*r* would have waitlisted you by now, at the very least, if it had not outright de-activated you. As none of the above has occurred, I would not be too worried about it,

Welcome to YouPeaDotNet.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Ignore it.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

JoeNY said:


> Ill admit I drove over the speed limit while doing uberx. I was recently reported for the first time for my driving, should I be worried?


You may want to change your driving habit of speeding.
Would you trust stranger's hand behind steering and will bet your life in his hands? 
No... same thing goes for riders.
You will likely be getting reported, having no tips but getting lower ratings.
Just drive within speed limit and drive safe with being patient.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

_Will JoeNY get a speeding ticket?_
_Will JoeNY worry about being reported for his driving?_
_Will JoeNY come back for more posts?_

Join us next week for another exciting episode of *As The New Members Turn*

:biggrin:


----------

